
I have a Nexus One and an iPhone 3G in the drawer, both ready to be adopted - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/10/24/aTaleOfTwoPhones.html
======
Xuzz
From someone who knows what is going on during the iPhone restore sequence,
and from what he said, the iPhone NOT bricked. If it is offering to restore,
the bootloaders are running (it's actually impossible to brick an iPhone via
software), so he just needs to mess around a little bit and restore to the
latest software. I'm sure that with a little Googling of the error message, he
could get it working again in an hour or two.

I still don't understand how this has to do with Apple as a whole. Hell, in
that case, I'd take it in to the Apple Store, even if it's out of warranty:
they'd probably replace it anyway. All I see here is that the author is lazy,
and doesn't want to bother doing anything to make their paid-for device
work... even if that just involves going to the store and having them fix it.

------
pohl
Lately it has been hard to tell when someone is using the term 'brick' in the
strict sense, or to mean that they've just lost interest in resolving the
problem. Not much here to help the reader decide which sense the word was used
in.

~~~
jrockway
It's Dave Winer, so it's pretty easy to guess which he means.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
And for those of us not familiar with Dave Winer?

~~~
jrockway
He likes to whine.

------
rbranson
What's the point of this post? What did anyone learn from this? This is a
pointless rant that belongs on someone's Facebook wall, not on a blog with
thousands of readers.

~~~
zdw
From my reading of his posts, Dave has great domain specific knowledge, but
outside of that he tends give up quickly or jump to conclusions (see article
as example)

He is one of the Ur-bloggers, having started Userland and been doing a blog-
like site for 10+ years, and is often very insightful, but his blog seems to
be written for an audience of 1, himself. If you go into it with other
expectations, you'll probably be disappointed.

In short, don't rag on him - do go for perspective.

(this is probably my most meta HN post yet)

~~~
davewiner
I've been blogging at scripting.com for 13 years.

And your explanation of blogging is pretty correct. It's surprising after all
this time that people still don't get it, that a blog post is just one
person's experience.

They're so accustomed to being told that there is a kind of writing that's
anything more. That somehow the big publications tap into a well of collective
wisdom that's greater than one person's experience.

Anyway, thanks for explaining. Some of the people here need to have it laid
out for them. :-)

BTW, on the third try, the iPhone did fix itself. My friend still went home
with the Nexus One, happily.

------
pavel_lishin
Wait, a software glitch is equivalent to "outlawing" something? I'm not sure I
understand the terminology.

